# It's salmon season



## alderman (Jun 16, 2010)

Salmon fishing opened up this morning and I got lucky.


----------



## 74fencer (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice Fish! I would love your climate right about now. We have been 97-100 degrees for two weeks with 85-95% humidity.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice!! Throw that baby in the smoker....


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 18, 2010)

You're kill'in me.That's all my body builder wife wants to eat. We don't have Salmon around here and I have to pay a premium for it.


----------



## alderman (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't have a body builder wife.


----------

